
Amazon Web Services’ growth unrelenting - ca98am79
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2013/05/20/amazon-web-services-growth-unrelenting.html
======
jedberg
This doesn't even account for sites that are using AWS but fronting with a CDN
(like reddit, for example).

~~~
therealarmen
I wonder what percentage of AWS traffic is from Netflix. Single digits?

~~~
jedberg
A lot less than you would think. The majority of Netflix outbound traffic (the
movie bits) comes from the CDN -- AWS is only the control plane.

------
rahulvarshneya
AWS has gained huge popularity I think on two counts: one is where GoDaddy
suffered quite a backlash in the media. And two, it has launched fantastic
services for a whole host of entrepreneurs who get the service at no cost for
the first year.

That could potentially have fueled the use of the service, but lower revenues.

It may make sense to see the revenues a year post these number to actually
assess the contribution of AWS to Amazon's overall revenues.

~~~
ceejayoz
I tend to doubt folks who were using GoDaddy's hosting went to AWS.

~~~
samspenc
Agreed. I think AWS tapped into an untapped market - full blown virtual
machines (servers) at low and pay-by-the-hour cost.

There will always be a market for shared hosting - GoDaddy likely lost out to
the growing numbers of shared hosting providers.

------
adamnemecek
I would have guessed that a slightly larger percentage of Amazon's revenue is
from AWS (according to the article, it's about 5%).

~~~
chaz
Amazon makes big revenue as a retailer, even though it's low margin. AWS is
all margin, though. That ~5% is worth 3.8bn in 2013 and will hit 7% ($8.8bn)
in 2015.

[http://www.zdnet.com/amazons-aws-3-8-billion-revenue-
in-2013...](http://www.zdnet.com/amazons-aws-3-8-billion-revenue-in-2013-says-
analyst-7000009461/)

